# Sage Duo Temp - Water Flooding



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all - recent bought the sage duo temp and have been using for around 3 weeks now. 
I must admit I thought something wasn't quiet right from the start as a small amount of water was appearing in the storage tray but though it was possibly condensation....

Well it's evident after 3 weeks of use that analysis was clearly wrong and now that "condensation" has turned out to be a biblical flood each time I use the machine.

In an attempt to figure out the issue, I removed the storage and drip tray to see where the water was coming from, turned other machine and after it's heated up and gives off its hissing sound, a ton of water comes pissing down from the back of the machine into where the trays are stored.

Any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I have the barista touch which does the same when i switch it on, I'm under the impression its supposed to to get rid of the water it holds? ??

Hopefully someone with a lot more experience can confirm this..


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

If yours is anything like mine, I'd say, probably not. The water that comes out of mine, completely floods the storage area so much so it overflows that area and floods the worktop.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

SL29 said:


> If yours is anything like mine, I'd say, probably not. The water that comes out of mine, completely floods the storage area so much so it overflows that area and floods the worktop.


 Can you see where its coming from, i wouldn't say it floods the area but there is probably 1/2 cup full ?


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Right underneath, back right where I've placed the white magnet.







The entire area gets flooded and it spills onto the worktop


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

SL29 said:


> Right underneath, back right where I've placed the white magnet.
> 
> View attachment 37465
> The entire a


 Mine is whefe the drip tray sits. If your tray is in what happens then? Will it still come out on the worktop


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

When the tray is in the water still pee's out, only difference is that the water goes it into the tray...


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Pretty sure that is where the purge is, and hence it is meant to exit there and into the drip tray. Isn't there a label on the base/drip tray that warns hot water will purge there and not to remove the tray during use? It's just how the machine operates, and as long as you don't let the drip tray overfill you are fine.

For example, the steam wand requires a higher temperature - after use the lines purge into the drip tray so the overheated water in the system doesn't end up in the group. I would imagine it does the same when you turn off to purge any water sat in the lines.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

If enough water is being purged to overfill the drip tray, before you even pull a shot, then there is something very wrong with your machine. Call or email Sage; you need a replaceement machine.


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

ShameImpala said:


> Pretty sure that is where the purge is, and hence it is meant to exit there and into the drip tray. Isn't there a label on the base/drip tray that warns hot water will purge there and not to remove the tray during use? It's just how the machine operates, and as long as you don't let the drip tray overfill you are fine.
> 
> For example, the steam wand requires a higher temperature - after use the lines purge into the drip tray so the overheated water in the system doesn't end up in the group. I would imagine it does the same when you turn off to purge any water sat in the lines.


 Thanks for the post. 
You're correct, there is a label on the drip tray which the wand will purge into, although the water is leaking much further back - pretty much the back right corner. 
when the storage and "empty" drip tray are in place, water still comes gushing underneath both and out onto the worktop.


----------



## ShameImpala (Feb 29, 2020)

Further back than the magnet in the picture you posted? I sometimes had a small amount that I think ran across the plastic roof from the purge and dripped from there into the rear storage tray, but only small amounts. If you are getting a lot then maybe it's one for Sage service, I can't see how they could dispute an issue on a three week old machine.

Hope you get to the bottom of it mate!


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

longhardgrind said:


> If enough water is being purged to overfill the drip tray, before you even pull a shot, then there is something very wrong with your machine. Call or email Sage; you need a replaceement machine.


 That's right, this is during power up before I've even executed a shot! If I continue to pull a shot, the same amount of water pisses out! 
I called John Lewis and they said to contact sage too for a replacement but not sure if they would likely replace because JL said so??? Also with the virus, they'll most likely be closed!

Just want sure if this was something I could fix myself.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

SL29 said:


> That's right, this is during power up before I've even executed a shot! If I continue to pull a shot, the same amount of water pisses out!
> I called John Lewis and they said to contact sage too for a replacement but not sure if they would likely replace because JL said so??? Also with the virus, they'll most likely be closed!
> 
> Just want sure if this was something I could fix myself.


 Give sage a call but i think you will find its supposed to do it, like i say mine is doing the same thing. My machine is a different model and only 3 month old. If you have the same drip tray then the water should go down this hole in the photo when the machine is first switch on


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Give sage a call but i think you will find its supposed to do it, like i say mine is doing the same thing. My machine is a different model and only 3 month old. If you have the same drip tray then the water should go down this hole in the photo when the machine is first switch on
> 
> View attachment 37470


 I'll try tomorrow and hopefully they're open.

see the below where I've removed and placed the trays alongside the machine - the leak appears to be coming directly above where the basket is????

Might try it again tomorrow and will video too so can post on here for your thoughts.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Did you manage to sort this out?


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah I'd like to know what the outcome was as well as mine does also leak slightly.

Like Dalerst says, I think it's kind of normal to have some water miss the tray as it's purging etc.


----------



## SL29 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tried to get in touch with Sage from the number JL gave me but no luck on getting through!

Will look to get the machine returned to JL when the shop opens again, whenever that may be!!! ???


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Well hopefully you get it sorted, good luck.,


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

SL29 said:


> Tried to get in touch with Sage from the number JL gave me but no luck on getting through!
> 
> Will look to get the machine returned to JL when the shop opens again, whenever that may be!!! ???


 Have you tried emailing them? They do respond pretty quick under normal circumstances.


----------

